# Hippie girl wanted



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hippie dude looking for hippie girl who wants to grow weed make love(fuck) (why lie)  and travel and pretty much whatever we want. Not too many hippie girls here and looking to move. Got 18 yrs experience(growing) more otw. I'm 30.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 12, 2011)

And cute med height lots of trunk in the junk. Good sense of humor laidback


----------



## mak (Nov 12, 2011)

hmmm,,,lots of trunk in the junk....


----------



## bud nugbong (Nov 12, 2011)

haha bro i think you want eharmony...


----------



## un named (Nov 12, 2011)

Hahaha yer this ain't no dating site


----------



## scrottiemcboogerballs (Nov 12, 2011)

do they make unicorns anymore?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2011)

Yah, but their junks are empty. cn


----------



## edsweed (Nov 12, 2011)

this is too funny. i too am hunting the dream...lol.
plenty of fish is pretty entertaining. its women with kids looking for free meals.
i call it nutritional dating.


----------



## ohmy (Nov 12, 2011)

On this site you will find men that pretend to be girls......oh wait we know a perfect virgin for ya...lol hook em guys...


----------



## auldone (Nov 12, 2011)

<------------------


----------



## april (Nov 12, 2011)

scrottiemcboogerballs said:


> do they make unicorns anymore?


 

I found mine on here


----------



## ohmy (Nov 12, 2011)

edsweed said:


> this is too funny. i too am hunting the dream...lol.
> plenty of fish is pretty entertaining. its women with kids looking for free meals.
> i call it nutritional dating.


yeah thats a no shitter, they all want to meet for exspencive meal then to the next guy, should be called next ha ha ... thats wy i only meet them at burgerking and tell em anything off the dollar menu lol.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds like your looking for an original Humboldt Honey...ROFL:

A female whose general demeanor is that of a flower child of the 1960's. usually wearing no bra, underwear, or socks. hemp clothing and dreadlocks. found shopping at the local co-op or farmer's market.


----------



## massah (Nov 12, 2011)

edsweed said:


> this is too funny. i too am hunting the dream...lol.
> plenty of fish is pretty entertaining. its women with kids looking for free meals.
> i call it nutritional dating.


Thats actually where my current wife  She didn't have any kids at the time...she does now lol


----------



## massah (Nov 12, 2011)

april said:


> I found mine on here


You found a unicorn? WHERE!!


----------



## auldone (Nov 12, 2011)

He must be lookin for that nappy dreaded, unbathed, hariy legged, even hairier
Pits, never had a "legit" job type?...


Oh and no computer... Good luck with that!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 12, 2011)

Monkeymonk840 said:


> Hippie dude looking for hippie girl who wants to grow weed make love(fuck) (why lie)  and travel and pretty much whatever we want. Not too many hippie girls here and looking to move. Got 18 yrs experience(growing) more otw. I'm 30.


good luck with that, i got mine


----------



## scrottiemcboogerballs (Nov 12, 2011)

massah said:


> You found a unicorn? WHERE!!



Yeah?
and the remark above me describes me pretty well, sadly. Except the whole computer thing...And I would be willing to bet that finding a girl on riu is about like finding a girl in the army or in the coal mines. That's not to say they don't exist and it hasn't happened but it certainly doesn't happen often and on purpose.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 12, 2011)

Dude that shits hilarious. But I am for real. Can u imagine me posting that on e harmony? Beside the fact I'm in the Midwest where weed is like coke or mushrooms. shit I never tell any women I meet, my ex got me put away for awhile I dumped her when found out she was cheating and boom search warrant. Did 15 months for 6 ounces. So I'm cautious with women but I can still dream


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 12, 2011)

I am wanting a humboldt honey. Long hair(head) no job except cash shit, I'm good plus I work and make 100$ an hour plus.(daddy) I'm educated too but don't even need my degree right now. Dreads r cool she don't need to worry about her hair being messed up. Thanks for the hope April but I'm fucked I'll be a skankbank til I die probably. At least I'm enjoying the ride


----------



## sso (Nov 12, 2011)

always makes me wonder, having a chick thats with you "cause you are a good provider"

if it werent easier and cheaper, just getting hookers, unless ya wanted just kids and no love. 

(dont really fancy being with someone (specially to start a family) if i know from the start, that if i hit a rough patch for a few years, then that woman is up and gone looking for another man)


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's how it is some leftover caveman shit ive got more brontosaurus burgers I got more women. Hey if I could change things I would I'm not greedy and I'm not lookin for someone who is either but I'm real. I know how imperfect the world is so I adjust. I prob will bang hookers eventually sadly enough.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 13, 2011)

Monkeymonk840 said:


> Hippie dude looking for hippie girl who wants to grow weed make love(fuck) (why lie)  and travel and pretty much whatever we want. Not too many hippie girls here and looking to move. Got 18 yrs experience(growing) more otw. I'm 30.


Have you met my friend Urca?


----------



## icehead (Nov 13, 2011)

Now that is what you call a loser, JESUS.


----------



## jadeey (Nov 13, 2011)

Monkeymonk840 said:


> Dude that shits hilarious. But I am for real. Can u imagine me posting that on e harmony? Beside the fact I'm in the Midwest where weed is like coke or mushrooms. shit I never tell any women I meet, my ex got me put away for awhile I dumped her when found out she was cheating and boom search warrant. Did 15 months for 6 ounces. So I'm cautious with women but I can still dream


THAT SUCKS ! move to cali evryone above the age of twelve smokes weed here


----------



## icehead (Nov 14, 2011)

jadeey said:


> THAT SUCKS ! move to cali evryone above the age of twelve smokes weed here


Yeah it is known to be liberal in that corner. Lucky.


----------



## mak (Nov 14, 2011)

jadeey said:


> THAT SUCKS ! move to cali evryone above the age of twelve smokes weed here


i first hit the bong at 9,for the whole summer lmao..but iwas visiting Vegas,lived in cali though..

i did quit for years and was off and on for a bit..


----------



## mak (Nov 14, 2011)

i bet that hippie girl hes looking for is lurking the interwebz on growing weed and will come across this thread.

so i wouldnt doubt it.will prolly join the forum just to message him...who knows?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing wrong with finding a lady on the web! I found myself a nurse on "okcupid"! She supports us! I could stop growing right now if I wanted and we would be fine!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Nov 14, 2011)

Monkeymonk840 said:


> Dude that shits hilarious. But I am for real. Can u imagine me posting that on e harmony?


Maybe not e-harmony but I could on "Okcupid"! mine wasn't much different! After I made a profile and reread it I sounded like a bigger loser than I am, But I landed a good girl still!

Mine was something like "30 year old on disability and smokes a lot of pot!"


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 14, 2011)

If sex with 3 people is a 3 way

and sex with 2 people is a two way...

why do they call you Handsome? 

The women who check me out on POF/OK Cupid... are always fat and ugly


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 14, 2011)

Im goin to rado probably. To start well restart. I'd love Cali, I have a friend in la who works for the band tool, and know some cats up in mendo. My sister lives in Eugene I'm goin 4 thanksgiving I'm gonna check it out. Ps icehead dude I got hoes, cars, money, a good job, I can't go anywhere without everybody known my biz I'm so infamous, and my parents r well known and I stand to inherit our family business and everyone knows it. I just don't meet any good ones. I don't go to church, so I figured fuck it. So blow me. Jadee thanks for the love , all the rest 2. Gotta get some trimming done. Jacks cleaner pheno of ace of spades. Vikes pack game too. Peace


----------



## HighLowGrow (Nov 14, 2011)

Monkeymonk840 said:


> I am wanting a humboldt honey. Long hair(head) no job except cash shit, I'm good plus I work and make 100$ an hour plus.(daddy) I'm educated too but don't even need my degree right now. Dreads r cool she don't need to worry about her hair being messed up. Thanks for the hope April but I'm fucked I'll be a skankbank til I die probably. At least I'm enjoying the ride


Ya brother, but working 1 hour a week just ain't cuttin it. If you need a new bicycle, who's going to buy the food?


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 14, 2011)

No nuts I would if my situation was dif but the patriot act was redone and posting that which is us hosted can lead to probale cause that leads to bank shit emails phone records and so on. Im one outdoor crop from semi retirement. I just can't. It's ballsy for me to be on here. But I'm glad to hear it's workin out somewhere. I had a great one once but I chose weed. Let's hope I made the right choice?


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 14, 2011)

Shit if she waters the plants, and cleaned the house I'd buy her Jerry garcias bike.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 14, 2011)

Who needs food?


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 14, 2011)

We'll eat weed


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 15, 2011)

Monkeymonk840 said:


> Im goin to rado probably. To start well restart. I'd love Cali, I have a friend in la who works for the band tool, and know some cats up in mendo. My sister lives in Eugene I'm goin 4 thanksgiving I'm gonna check it out. Ps icehead dude I got hoes, cars, money, a good job, I can't go anywhere without everybody known my biz I'm so infamous, and my parents r well known and I stand to inherit our family business and everyone knows it. I just don't meet any good ones. I don't go to church, so I figured fuck it. So blow me. Jadee thanks for the love , all the rest 2. Gotta get some trimming done. Jacks cleaner pheno of ace of spades. Vikes pack game too. Peace


i think you probably just turned us all off with the above statement, did me anyway


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 15, 2011)

I didn't mean it like I'm some spoiled rich kid. When ur parents own a major corporation and u have the same last name in a small community, and Im the only male everyone treats u different. Im giving it all away. But when some dick who lives in his parents basement calls me a loser because Im trying to find someone to share this experience with, I'll throw it down. I have what most want but desire something else. Like the enlightened one. That's what I meant, "Christ u know it ain't easy, u know how hard it can be. The way things are going their going to crucify me." John Lennon.


----------



## beardo (Nov 15, 2011)

[youtube]4Cg2O4SsHQw[/youtube]


----------



## april (Nov 15, 2011)

massah said:


> You found a unicorn? WHERE!!


I found him using my heart, he filled my soul and opened my eyes


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think your confused dear. That's your vibrator your thinking of.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 15, 2011)

So many angry ppl out there just wanna beat u around. This is why I posted that and haters find it and use for a platform to bash their fellow stoner. I'm happy for u April. Thnx for not being one of them. And the girl I turned off I'm no player, not greedy either, I've walked away from my reality and trying to find what makes me happy I once thought that money women and objects would heal my soul but it just made me emptier. It's tough when no one understands you and so many r quick to judge and or desecrate your hope and test ur will. But I will persevere.


----------



## april (Nov 15, 2011)

Monkeymonk840 said:


> So many angry ppl out there just wanna beat u around. This is why I posted that and haters find it and use for a platform to bash their fellow stoner. I'm happy for u April. Thnx for not being one of them. And the girl I turned off I'm no player, not greedy either, I've walked away from my reality and trying to find what makes me happy I once thought that money women and objects would heal my soul but it just made me emptier. It's tough when no one understands you and so many r quick to judge and or desecrate your hope and test ur will. But I will persevere.


Aww sweety chin up, life is a rollercoaster of emotions and adventures, knowing what u want in a women and finding her can be very hard, fate has a way of bringing people together when they need each other. Maybe use this time to heal ur own personal wounds, being happy with someone else means being happy with urself  Not one person can bring u the inner peace u seek until u find it urself, the person u love just makes that light shine as bright as the sun  Being with the perfect mate when ur not loving urself wont make it work, or feel the way love should, be patient and keep ur heart, eyes and mind wide open and she will cross ur path, just have faith that ur walking down the road u want to take, if not well pick another road muffin , it's ur life


----------



## itsallinthewrist (Nov 15, 2011)

lol i feel ya bro ive always wanted a really interesting hippy gf like the kind thats into all organics and poi ,music and art loves nature and spirituality sigh one day we will get our special lady although i do love my gf maybe i can transform her hehe, but really bro posting something like that is really desperate and pathetic u sound like a litlle kid wantin to get his dick wet for the first time.. go out to concerts art shows the beach, drum circle, raves, activist meetings, community gardens the internet is the last place id be lookin for love


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't think this is what they meant by "Introduce Yourself" forum.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mb it can be moved to TNT. The thread is already five pages in. A record for a forum where most posts get no responses. Dude will def find a nice hippy girl there. We got a million readers ya know....it stands to reason some will be female hippies.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 15, 2011)

U got a lucky guy April ur so nice, I'm just emotional I never expected anything it just made me feel better posting that, psych behind it u can't throw it out there like that and expect to meet "the one" due to greed as the motivating factor since I threw it out there. I just can't do that in my reality unless I feel like going to jail. Isn't it ironic? I'm good inside just feel weak and powerless at times with life. Actually I'm doing well thanks to subcool and the danksters. Supersoil is so great. His strains too. Some ppl have it and some don't. He does. It's just a lonely life being a grower in a very hostile climate. And the bourgeois background is impossible to shake, I get it from all sides. But I truly appreciate your kindness that's why I love women how they can brighten up all this darkness we all face. I don't bang shanks either I just seem to date them, exclusively. In my field I meet lots of women just greedy drug addicts. I just got robbed for like a quarter mil and I dumped my women, just felt used. And got jacked the day before I was going to pick, I work my ass off and sacrifice and sick of the rug being pulled out from under me. Everybody give ur growers a hug every now and again, it's not all Dom and limos. Thanks


----------

